

Lying and Hiding in the Name of Privacy - mixedbit
http://customercommons.org/2013/05/08/customer-commons-research-92-of-people-engage-in-some-behavior-to-hide-personal-data/

======
xtraclass
Really a high percentage of people who lie on such sites. But I can understand
them :-)

